# What should be the image dimensions/resolution for printing large/portrait photos?



## Rajiv (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

Please let me know what should be the image dimensions/resolution for printing large/portrait photos?
And which type/brand/model of camera is suitable for the same?

Thx


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

In my view a 8 mp digicam pic is enough to print 8x10 ....if you want much bigger print better get it done by DSLR ...even a 12 mp dslr can give you bigger print


----------



## Rajiv (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks sujoy.
Actually I have to hire the services of a videographer for a family function. So
just trying to know few details so that I can verify if the videographer has the
appropriate equipment. Can you tell me a camera model for good quality
HD video recording and a good camera for good quality still photographs.

Still photos should be of such quality from which portaris can also be printed?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

look its simple...if you are hiring someone then its for sure they will be a team of guys...one will do video one will do photographs one with video light etc..

for photography just see that he have a dslr and a good external flash ...it will be good if you can mention the maximum size of printing you are planning.

If its a 4ft by 5 ft type of huge portrait better see that he should have a full frame dslr like nikon D700, D600, D800, D4 , D750 or a canon 5dmk2, 5dmk3, 6d, etc


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> In my view a 8 mp digicam pic is enough to print 8x10 ....if you want much bigger print better get it done by DSLR ...even a 12 mp dslr can give you bigger print


I was about to say the same thing, any of today's compact would be good enough to print an A4 size. 


Rajiv said:


> Please let me know what should be the image dimensions/resolution for printing large/portrait photos?
> And which type/brand/model of camera is suitable for the same?


I guess for family function, as Sujoy said any DSLR would be fine.


----------



## Rajiv (Nov 16, 2014)

How is Nikon D90 for portrait photographs

Which one is better among D90/Sony Alpha


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't worry Rajiv, you will get good photographs. Be it D90 or Sony, it's all in the skills of a photographer.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

rajiv I am again asking how big you are planning to print ...D90 is 12 MP and good enough to print large prints ...but how large do you want??


----------



## Rajiv (Nov 16, 2014)

Sujoy
The ideal size I have in mind is the same dimensions that a 32" LCD/LED TV has..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

hmm 32inch tv is quit large ...D90 may be bit less ...may still be sufficient enough ...ask them if they have any DSLR with more megapixel .


----------



## nac (Nov 17, 2014)

Rajiv, You can even print A1 size with a 6mp photograph. They don't print big @ 300dpi and we're not gonna put our nose on the photograph and look for the details when printing big. So don't worry, you can comfortably get the print size you want. 

Tell the photographers about the size you're thinking. They can tell you better...

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> hmm 32inch tv is quit large ...D90 may be bit less ...may still be sufficient enough ...ask them if they have any DSLR with more megapixel .


I think it's sufficient, Sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] a 32inch tv size will be almost equal to 3 A4 size in length and 2 A4 size in breadth ...its big  ....maybe a 12mp will be less ....but its also true that you are not going to view it from very very close ....from 1 feet away it will not matter much.


----------



## nac (Nov 17, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  a 32inch tv size will be almost equal to 3 A4 size in length and 2 A4 size in breadth ...its big  ....maybe a 12mp will be less ....but its also true that you are not going to view it from very very close ....from 1 feet away it will not matter much.


Yes, it's bigger than A2 size. 

32" Full HD is 1920x1080
i.e, He is viewing 2.07mp image @ 68.84dpi - 29"x16" (rounded). Correct me if I am wrong.

So a 12mp (4000x3000) @ 68.84dpi would give him 58"x44" (rounded).

Let's say he wants to print at high dpi (>250), he can print as big as 16"x12" with a 12mp image.


----------



## Rajiv (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info . I dint consider about the fact that such big photos
would be viewed from atleast 3-4 ft away,,

Meanwhile do you know about Canvera which is into printing and designing of family albums.
Some of the photographers I talked with said that they will create albums by using services of 
Canvera

So just wanted to know how are the services of Canvera?

Thx


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2014)

nac we can not have a pic less then 300dpi for printing to get sharp prints

canvera ..let me see


----------

